# Ok, here we go....



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't posted anything since last July. My son's cancer returned late July for the fifth and final time.
I spent alot of time with him. Alot of time at the hospital. Alot of time at work...Didn't leave any time for fishing or posting...
Blake passed away on the 25th of February. He was 14 years old. He had been fighting leukemia since he was 4...I miss him so much.

I just went out and purchased my license today. Couldn't stay inside in my misery anymore.
Straight to the GMR (an old friend).
Thought i was gonna sneak to a winter hole and get a toad smallie to put on the board.
The river had other plans....
I did manage to pick up a fatty saug fish. 23" (ish) range.

This year I'm gonna make up for lost time. Check this forum often. I'm gonna post some donkeys.
i promise.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss, God Bless.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

My condolences, I'm sure he would like to see you enjoying your self fishing.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss. 
I hope you have a great fishing season. I'll be looking for your upcoming reports.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Maybe you son can send some fish your way from Heaven.


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i can't even begin to imagine your pain..sorry to hear of the loss of your son.may god bless you and yours.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

You ever want to fish caesar creek on my z20 let me know

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I too can't imagine what it feels like to loose a child. You are a hell of a strong man...we missed ya man....Tom


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Condolences to you and your family. Truly difficult to lose young people and especially a son or daughter. My prayers for all.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family.
Tight Lines


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. The outdoors will be good for you.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your son! Go get ‘em brother!


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Condolences to you and your family. Hope you have a great fishing season.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss FA


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

I know it doesnt help but I am deeply sorry for your loss. he will always be fishing with you.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

So very sorry for the loss of your son Blake. He'll be with you every time you hit the rivers.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

Sir I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you catch your fill this year.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

sorry for your loss FA. Cant even begin to imagine the pain. reminder to all of us to cherish the time we have with loved ones. Stay strong sir


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope u land a smallie of a lifetime this Spring man! Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone for all your kind words and thoughts.
To be honest Blake wasn't a fisherman. He went with me one time and caught himself a bluegill. As he held it up in pride to show it off it started bleeding from the gill. The poor guy turned white and nearly passed out.
He turned all his wax worms loose and that was it for him. Video games and Youtube. That was his thing....
Again thank you all, once again.
Get yourselves to the river soon. The time is upon us....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

FA, i'm so sorry to hear of your loss… Will keep you and your family in our prayers .


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss and my condolences to you and your family. Lookin forward to seein your reports and good luck w. everything


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry hear about your loss. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family. I hope you catch a donkey on every trip you take.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

My condolences . I can't imagine the loss . Fisherman or not I'm sure he looks down over you to help guide you safely down river

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fishin.accomplished said:


> I haven't posted anything since last July. My son's cancer returned late July for the fifth and final time.
> I spent alot of time with him. Alot of time at the hospital. Alot of time at work...Didn't leave any time for fishing or posting...
> Blake passed away on the 25th of February. He was 14 years old. He had been fighting leukemia since he was 4...I miss him so much.
> 
> ...


I reread your first post many times. I think about my grandson at almost 16 and don't know how I could handle it......you my friend are one fine man. Tom


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh man. Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent to your whole family.


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

May God walk with you....I’m sure there’s many lonely days ahead, just keep your head up!


----------



## kickinbass1991 (Apr 6, 2015)

Im Sorry for your loss your family will be in my prayers

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Again, thanks to all for your kind thoughts.
Now let's see about warming the water up a bit so we can get to work!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fishin.accomplished said:


> Now let's see about warming the water up a bit so we can get to work!


I agree...this cool breeze has been blowing out of the north far too much. I need a little warmth to heat up my bald spot. I hope we get a little spring this year and it doesn't just go straight to summer again.


----------



## luguna (Jan 13, 2015)

crappiedude said:


> I agree...this cool breeze has been blowing out of the north far too much. I need a little warmth to heat up my bald spot. I hope we get a little spring this year and it doesn't just go straight to summer again.


Your story touched my heart and wet my eyes my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Your son has a place in the hearts and thoughts in this community, along with yourself and family. Fishing has always been a good way for myself when confronted by difficult situations. Stay strong and good fishing .


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

fishin.accomplished said:


> I haven't posted anything since last July. My son's cancer returned late July for the fifth and final time.
> I spent alot of time with him. Alot of time at the hospital. Alot of time at work...Didn't leave any time for fishing or posting...
> Blake passed away on the 25th of February. He was 14 years old. He had been fighting leukemia since he was 4...I miss him so much.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your son my friend. Just think, he is not suffering anymore and he is in the greatest kingdom that exists. I wish you all the best luck this coming fishing season. Make your son proud!


----------



## jerry g (Aug 2, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Very sorry for your loss FA


SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS BUT IM SURE HIS SPIRIT WILL BE FISHING WITH U DAD


----------



## hookedangler (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry for your loss, prayers for you and your family. Tight lines and good fishing, hope it heals your soul


----------



## justin credible (Jan 15, 2015)

fishin.accomplished said:


> I haven't posted anything since last July. My son's cancer returned late July for the fifth and final time.
> I spent alot of time with him. Alot of time at the hospital. Alot of time at work...Didn't leave any time for fishing or posting...
> Blake passed away on the 25th of February. He was 14 years old. He had been fighting leukemia since he was 4...I miss him so much.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin credible (Jan 15, 2015)

justin credible said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss
I too lost a son in 17,very difficult we’ll see them again someday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I just saw your post I'm sorry to hear about your loss and I feel some of your pain my youngest sister passed and my Mom is fighting cancer. I lost some of contacts on my phone so give me a ring if you want and maybe we can hook up and try to outsmart a few pig Smallies the sd card in my camera is ready to be filled


----------



## hackerharrison54 (Feb 10, 2009)

crappietime said:


> Sir I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you catch your fill this year.


God bless. So sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Ugh, I lost my 16 year old niece to cancer. I have mesothelioma and had my right lung removed. I’m still trying to recover. I’m trying to get back out there to fish. I wish I had some magic words to make you feel better. I hate cancer so much! May God bring you and yours comfort knowing he is in heaven with no further pain!


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Praying for you and your family


----------



## Fishinfool1969 (Jul 23, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. He will always be there with you in your heart. Hope you limit out every time


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

I personally feel your pain. My son also died from leukemia when he was 8, he would have been 18 on May 3rd this year. It never gets easier brother, so sorry.

I lived at Children’s Hospital in Columbus for the year and nine months he fought it. If you want to talk to another father that’s been through it send me a message.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Really sorry for your loss. May the fishing gods be with you.


----------



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

[inadvertent duplicate deleted]


----------



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

You talked about your son a lot over the past few years at the river, so I am truly sorry to read this bad news. Certainly, I noticed that you weren't at the river much last year or so, but I hoped you had just found another more productive spot. I hope you and your family are finding peace and comfort these days.

I'm sure I will see you sometime this season...you know where.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

dont have the words for you and others on the board that have experienced the same.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Globadoc said:


> You talked about your son a lot over the past few years at the river, so I am truly sorry to read this bad news. Certainly, I noticed that you weren't at the river much last year or so, but I hoped you had just found another more productive spot. I hope you and your family are finding peace and comfort these days.
> 
> I'm sure I will see you sometime this season...you know where.


Man i thought you moved to Spain or something.
I've wondered where you've been!
Hopefully i will see you soon.
Used to run into each other quite often...


----------

